# Have I asked how everyonbe is doing lately.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I saw Jane was doing well and am wondering now how everyone is doing.If you doing well or not so well, let us know. Mike will be on vacation now for a bit, but I will still be in touch with him. There are some people we don't hear from and it would be good to know how everyone is doing. It makes a difference for us to know, especially if we can help. I still want to ask that people are not to descriptive of the tapes themselves for reasons most of you know. Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Eric-Today is Day 18 for me (I would have been a little farther along but I messed up and listened to side 2 longer than I should have!). I'm glad to hear that the tapes/CDs work even when you totally conk out. I can't seem to make it through one able to hear the whole thing. In fact today I woke up during side 4 which I'm not even supposed to be on yet. I didn't know what to do so I counted to 10 and told myself to wake up and stretch, etc. If my subconscious was listening, shouldn't I have listened when Mike counted to 10?! Maybe I was extra sleepy because I was up at 3:15 for work. Anyway, I'm enjoying the CDs. I feel a weird calm already and I'm sleeping very well, too. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,I'm back on course and currently on day 29.I'm sleeping well which makes a nice change after the last year of constant sleep/IBS probs - unfortunately I've gone to the other end of the scale - I can't seem to be awake for more than 12 hours a day (perhaps my body is making up for lost sleep ?







)I've also had a relapse back into chronic abdominal pain this week - don't know why I haven't done anything different from usual - the only difference is I've been sunbathing in my garden. I had a really bad D attack yesterday - cramps and everything - first bad attack in some while. I can't figure it out.However still feeling mentally positive and just taking it easy







Clair


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I am in the home stretch, day 90 something, almost done with the tapes. It has taken me a long time to get through them. I wouldnt say that I am any worse off, in many aspects I'm better, able to relax more and as I've said before I feel like I am actively "doing something". However I am alittle dissappointed not to see MAJOR improvement (I feel sensations in my gut on a daily basis-I think "normal" people also have these sensations but arent aware of them)perhaps it will still take some more time. I guess what I am trying to say is that I was HOPING for NO MORE IBS, and what is ocurring more is me being able to better deal with it which I suppose is an improvement. What I can also say is that when I do experience any type of "flareup" it is of shorter duration, less intensity and easier for me to get through. Perhaps it is my initial skepticsim that may still be out there in my mind somewhere that is "holding me back". Eric what do you think? Is there any other technique that you can suggest that can help me turn the corner? Do you think that I am trying "to hard"? I find myself "talking to myself" all the time, calming myself, etc.;however I used to do that before the tapes too. In closing I must again say that currently my IBS isnt really that bad, but "IT" still IS (there). Bottom line and last question; will the tapes make it GO AWAY forever? Thanks in advance.------------------Nancy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Using the assumption that there is some underlying similarity in how the various mind-body therapies work, there is often improvement seen during the year following the treatment.I did CBT in 1998 for 3 months and the IBS was much better at the end of the 3 months and was much better still after the 1 year follow up period (I did this as part of a clinical trial so every 3 months after we did another assessment). From what my doctor says this is a fairly common phenomenon.My guess is as you are better able to manage your symptoms you get more confident that you can manage your symptoms which makes you more effective and you can get to the point where your heading them off at the pass.I just did the tapes to see if I could maintain the remission without the drugs (I'm down to a small dose and will stop this week). I was using a low dose of a drug to be 100% in remission after the CBT. (But on a scale of 1 to 10 ten being worst IBS ever without drugs 1 being IBS free I was at a 1-2 most days without the drugs with an occasional 3 or 4--like every few months so the CBT did a big difference the drugs were because after finally gettin relief I wasn't willing to put up with ANY symptoms) but have droped that to about 1/4 of what I was taking (and I'm betting that's too low a dose to do anything). So I'm doing the next few weeks as a drug free trial, as I can always go back on the drugs if I want to. At the low dose I had no side effects so it is no biggie one way or the other.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am glad people post to these threads, sometimes I am not sure if I should ask or not, but I think it does help to talk about and help where we can so I appreciate the posts very much.BR, pretty common to fall asleep in the beginging especially. That may or may not change, but its still okay. late when your further a long you can just poop one in an conciously listen. The information even on a concious level is very helpful. That you are making time for yourself to get better and its your time etc..That " weird calm" feeling means its working and so you know that gradually increases and starts to become a part of you or at least it has for me and I thinnk it is a big part of the unconcious help when it sinks in, its like the unconcious was not calm and this is the way to talk to it and make it calm. That is the switch you may have seen posted before. This process is gradual and happens when it happens (each person is individual) and as it build momentum things improve. Very good sign though.Clair, glad your back on track.







The sleeping better should really help. Bad sleep and IBS don't mix well at all as you probably know. The sleep patterns should adjust for you. That may take a little on your part watching the cycles of your day and trying to keep and eye on it and adjust accordingly. My sleep pattern has change somewhat because of the nicer spring weather.The attack you had could have been brought on by the heat while sunbathing, sometimes that can happen, it either relaxes you or the body heats up and that puts a strain on the digestive tract.Glad your still mentally postive and back on track and proceeding. You might notice as you proceed that attacks become more recognizable in what may be aggaravting them. Since the hypno increases focus, this happen to me and as I felt better and had a slight problem, I could usally trace it better to what might have caused it. Hopefully that will be the case for you as well.Nancycat, first I have to say this isn't a cure, its important to know that and its also important to know there still is no cure for IBS no matter what you do if it is above moderte to severe, it will be something we have to manage till they figure it out. But knowing and understanding some underlying problems helps a lot to go on the offensive and get a hold of it as opposed to it getting the better of you. That is starting to happen with you and I think you are still going to come out of this with some major improvements. I am not just saying that, as I can tell from my experience with people and their progress there are hints to me that showw progress. Just doing something about it is one for sure. Your recognizing your more relaxed and the attacks are of shorter duration for the most part. I do believe it will take a little more time with you but the wheels of momentum are moving forward and because the effects are gradual as ther ingrained in our thoughts they don't go away easily. Which leads me to the self talk. That you want to recognize more and try to break yourself out of that, because that is partly working against what your trying to do, it is giving the unconcious signals to stay the way things are and maybe a big hurtle to what Mike talks about iin the mind armies post. If you can work on replacing the self talk with imagery it will help alot. Another thing is distration or just letting your mind go completely blank. Of course you can only do that at home, but with practice and when you get good at it, sometimes you can do it faster if your out and about.The initial skepticsim, may also still be holding you back some and its good to view in that light. Why can't I get better, there is no reason. Its almost as if the brain-gut and the way we have been dealing with IBS over the years is so entrenched it wants to stay that way and that even makkes it worse, but some of this is looking at it in a whole new light, educated, looking at the symtoms what causes what, although it maynot always be clear and then working on different paths, because the old paths sure weren't working. If you look at yourself know and before you did the tapes you have improved, I can read it betweeen the words you have posted, I might be recognizing it more then you even at the moment. It also may be more mental now, but the mental will effect the physical aspects of IBS.With the hypno its good not to try to hard, it just does its thing. People want to rush and get better and just by rushing you stir things up. So go easier on yourself and try not to use the self talk, that was big one for me when I was doubled up in agony talking to myself and that in itself compounds the problem. So try to stay focused or distracted, watch your breathing which I think is important you are not hyperventilating if your in pain.Use the breathing techniques Mike posted as much as you can and also pratice those.I will also try to help you some more.On the bottom line, IBS is chronic not the tapes or anything out there will make it go away and it takes a lot of effort to manage it, but in the long run you will be better off in years from know then you were before and there is no reason if you learn and help yourself as much as possible that you won't turn that corner and IBS may still be a nuisance, but easier to manage as the symptoms get better(which they can progressively with the hypno) and you can have an outcome of 60 to 80% then what your going through now. If the hypnosis works for you to say the sixty percent level, then you found a med and that helped to the 60% level, then your diet, 60%, then the way you view it and react to it 60%,all these things add up to make you feel better. Hopefully, later you have an 80% reduction from the tapes and go from there. I still think your a good canidate for this, I think your holding your self back alittle with your thoughts and try to just let that go.I recommend you do a search of your old posts and read from a year past to now and see if you notice anything as that can help as well to find and recognize where your improving or not. K, good to hear your working on the meds next. Glad to hear it that was the goal.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Eric-As always thanks for your suport and advice. K-Thanks for your imput too, it helps to hear from others who have been there.------------------Nancy


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, starting side 5 tonight. Sleeping very good and IBS much improved. Not waking up in the wee hours with feelings of going crazy anymore, and that is really more importent to me than the IBS! Thanks, Norb


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Almost done here. I am on day 96! Yippee!!! I feel that in many ways I am much better off since doing the tapes. I cope much better with situations where I don't feel good. I do not stress myself out to the point where I make myself worse. I am able to use many of the visualization techniques that I learned on the tapes to help me when needed. I use the "wheel" alot. If I am starting to feel bad, I picture myself stepping on the pedal and slowing the wheel. It has worked for me many times! I am kind of sad that I am almost done. When I got to about 75 or so, I was thinking it would be good to be done. But, now I think I will miss the time I spend relaxing. My beagle, Oscar, will miss the time too. He always comes in a lays next to me while I listen. I think he likes Mike's voice!!







Well, hope everyone has a nice holiday weekend! Take Care!Kim


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Not so good, eric, but thanks for asking. I'm about 6 weeks post-tapes, and have had a difficult two weeks, worse today. At Mike's suggestions, I've finished a 15 day course of repeats of some tapes. Stresses at work have been very bad- I'm considering quitting after 23 years on the same job, but I have a new boss- so I know this is the major cause, but one embarks on this tape journey with such optimism. I'm now just going to do a few days of each of the tapes in order, and see how that does until he gets back with possibly other suggestions. Thanks for being there.kate


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kate, he should be back in about a week I think. Hang tough until he gets back and can overr some more suggestions. I think your right that the work problem is playing a part in your current situation. I am sorry to hear this, I perhaps went through some thing similar when I went from being a chef to a webmaster. It was rough then for sure. I feel better for it in the long run though and after some of the intial shock things settled down as I got back into a better frame of mind. I hope things work out with work for you. Perhaps, when this is settled you will feel better again, at least I hope so. remember were here if theree is anything we can help with at the moment. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey Eric, nothing much to report. Went to NY city so didn't do the tapes for 3 days. I guess I just go back 3 days in the tape schedule.


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Eric, I'm only on day 10 but find that I look forward to listening every evening. I find it very relaxing and always fall asleep partway through. I wake up when he's counting. That's so weird! I never thought I could be hypnotized! I'm looking forward to starting side 3 in a few days. Thanks for checking.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Eric,My daughter has been listening to the tapes for approx 2 weeks now.She hasn't felt any change so far,but is falling asleep every time(after say 5 mins.)Is that OK.She did try listening in the afternoon, but still fell asleep.Also, is there any average time for the results to begin to be obvious.Thanks gilly


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is OK to fall asleep during the tapes.I dunno what the average time to first noticing the symptoms are better is but there is a pretty big variety, with some people noticing things in the first week or two to people who start noticing improvements after the end of the 100 days, so even if not much is happening right away sometimes it takes awhile.And sometimes the improvements sneek up on you. The gee how long has it been since..... kinda thing as the changes tend to be subtle at first and generally people aren't good at noticing subtle changes.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,Since the day following my bad episode - I've had a really good episode (so far 4 days) very very minimal discomfort and normal stools







(Can you tell I'm chuffed?).Unfortunately the English Weather has been less kind since







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gilly, she is doing fine and its okay for her at the moment. It will take a while for it to sink in and two weeks is very early. Later down the line we can have here listen to past parts conciously as well. So at the moment let it do its thing,good sleep in this is important as well and its okay for her to fall asleep to them.Clair, great to hear.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2001)

I'm on Day 14 so far and definitely feel calmer for doing the tapes. However I couldn't tell anyone what side 3 is all about as I always fall asleep within the first 5 minutes. My Walkman's flips onto the other side so my girlfriend usually ends up waking me up half way through side 4! I keep trying to make an effort to concentrate on Mike's voice and not fall asleep but "resistance is futile"! Why don't I wake up at the end of side 3? - Does it matter?MarkP


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mark, Don't think falling sleep matters one bit. Just listen to Mike's voice. Your sub-conscious IS at work while you sleep. Only your conscious is asleep. I know my walkman has a button I can push if I want it to flip by itself. I have turned that off so I'm not "skipping" ahead







. See if yours has a button like that. BTW I never wake up when he "counts me out". Don't worry about it. Doesn't matter. However, if one of my kids wake up, I hear them just like I always did b/4 hypno. Only difference now is I have to untangle myself from the headphones b/4 I get up to go to them







. Hope this helps. BQ


----------

